# Apache2 CGI-Problem



## severus (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,...
Ich versuche auf meinem Webserver (Debian Sarge 3.1 - Kernel 2.6) Apache2 mit PHP4 und PHP5 zum laufen zu bekommen PHP4 auf port 80 und PHP5 auf port 81. Habs nun soweit das ich libapache2-mod-php4 und php5-cgi über apt-get installiert hab.
dann hab ich in der "/etc/apache2/sites-aviable/default" 2 virtual hosts erstellt bei einem hab ich gesagt:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php4
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```
Soweit so gut das funktioniert unter port 80 werden nun alle phpfiles richtig ausgefüht phpinfo liefert phpversion 4. Im virtual host für php5 hab ich folgendes eingestellt:

```
<IfDefine PHP5CGI>
    ScriptAlias /php5-cgi /etc/alternatives/php-cgi
    Action php5-cgi /php5-cgi
    AddHandler php5-cgi .php .phtml .php5
</IfDefine>
```
wenn ich nun auf den server auf port 81 (php5 virtualhost) verbinde bekomm ich einfach nur das:

```
<?php
   phpinfo();
?>
```
ich denke der fehler liegt darin das er den script garnicht durch den cgi interpreter jagt ich weiß aber ned warum ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
liebe grüße
Dominik
PS: die module "action" und "cgi" sind natürlich vom webserver geladen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2005)

Zu dem Thema koennte ich Dir dieses Tutorial an's Herz legen.


----------

